# big bad wolf is done



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Arrcon (Feb 24, 2013)

That's Incredable.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

love it!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Very nice work! Thanks for sharing the finished pics.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Thankyou all, it was fun to do for sure dont get jobs like this often


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

BP1992 said:


> Looks good


 Thanks
We are getting quite a few of them here in lower Wi they killed my buddies farm dog in the middle of the day and ate it. They do the same in northern Wi to the bear hunters dogs, if they are on a bear the wolves hear it and move in before the hunters get there and do the same. The boys up there shoot them on sight big fine if they get caught but I guess some of those bear dogs are big money too.


----------



## Hunter2923 (Aug 16, 2012)

Amazing man! Really stunning!


----------



## BCHunter78 (May 4, 2011)

That thing looks mean. Very cool.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

looks amazing


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Excellent job on the suspension...!


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

deerhunter3241 said:


> Excellent job on the suspension...!


Thanks deer
hunter


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

Looks great! I'd love to have a trophy like that in my house!!


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## MossFolk (May 4, 2013)

absolutely incredible work! thats stunning id love to have that in the house.

can i hear the story of how you took it?


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

MossFolk said:


> absolutely incredible work! thats stunning id love to have that in the house.
> 
> can i hear the story of how you took it?


It was trapped by a friend of mine last year during the first wolf season in wi. He said he found a guy who said he has alot of them hanging around his property and said he was welcome to trap one there. So the guy set a few traps (he had never trapped wolf before) he said he used a tiny bit of attractant and the second day he had this one. There was 118 of them taken in wi last year sounds like they are going to double that this year. There is getting to be alot of them around my other buddy had his old farm dog killed by them and eaten during the day time and we are in south central wi.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats great looking mount .


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

...very super piece!!!

CAMX Wildman


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks sweet!


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

like that! nice work


----------



## Gunn&Hook (Aug 15, 2013)

awesome mount -- where did you shoot it?


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

:smile:The wolf was trapped in central Wi by a buddy of mine. first year they had a wolf season.
Thanks again everyone for the kind words


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

That came out incredible !


----------



## WV Hunter (Jul 28, 2002)

Great looking mount, really cool!


----------

